# Neuer Mißbrauch von 008818-Satelliten-Rufnummern



## talk (11 Juli 2012)

Hallo zusammen,

vor ein paar Jahren gab es ja mal ein paar Wellen von Lockanrufen
mit Satelliten-Rufnummern als angeblichem Absender. Ziel war es
damals, Rückrufe zu diesen teuren Rufnummern zu provozieren.

Jetzt habe ich gesehen, daß es in der Schweiz offenbar eine Welle vom
Spam-Mails gibt, in denen Swisscom-Nutzer aufgefordert werden,
ihr angeblich gesperrtes Nutzerkonto durch den Anruf bei einer
teuren 008818-Rufnummer zu entsperren.

Siehe hierzu z.B. folgenden Diskussionsthread:
http://supportcommunity.swisscom.ch...bsender-quot-Ihr-Konto-ist-gehemmt/m-p/107159

Genannt werden dort folgende Rufnummern:
*00881835211648* bzw. *00881835211650* sowie *008818370020*
und *008818370021*

008818... ist ja eigentlich die Vorwahl des Satellitentelefonnetzes Globalstar.
Ein Anruf zu diesen Rufnummern kostet meist mehrere Euro pro Minute und
da es sich um internationale Rufnummern handelt, ist der Einflußbereich der
nationalen Regulierungsbehörden relativ überschaubar.

Die Frage ist: Inwiefern weiß Globalstar, was mit diesen Nummern angestellt
wird? Oder landen diese Anrufe gar nicht dort, sondern werden vorher schon
irgendwo abgefangen? Diskutiert wurde diese Thematik in anderen Fällen
ja bereits, genaues weiß aber irgendwie niemand... Es gibt ja Anbieter von
Premium-Rate-Nummern, die auch Sat-Nummern vermarkten.

Mal sehen, ob es noch weitere Spam-Wellen gibt und ob vielleicht auch den
Trick mit den Lockanrufen/Pinganrufen wieder ausgekramt wird...

cu talk


----------



## Reducal (11 Juli 2012)

talk schrieb:


> Oder landen diese Anrufe gar nicht dort, sondern werden vorher schon
> irgendwo abgefangen?


Bei den Abzockereien in Deutschland, die du angesprochen hast, war das in der Tat so. Das waren damals Nummern der italienischen Telespazio (oder so!) Hier wurden damals die Nummern am oder vorm Übergabeknoten anderweitig geroutet, so dass zwar die Nummern den Anrufern berechnet wurden aber keine Weiterleitung an das Ziel erfolgt war, dass die Kosten gerechtfertigt hätte. Die Telekom sperrte die Nummern dann blockweise, sobald sie aufgefallen waren.


----------



## Aka-Aka (11 Juli 2012)

talk schrieb:


> Ein Anruf zu diesen Rufnummern kostet meist mehrere Euro pro Minute und
> da es sich um internationale Rufnummern handelt, ist der Einflußbereich der
> nationalen Regulierungsbehörden relativ überschaubar.


Das stimmt nicht! Es ist sehr wohl möglich und auch üblich, dass traffic in diesen Bereichen nicht ausbezahlt wird [ich weiß von Anbietern, die sich zB bitter über C&W beschwert haben, weil die ihnen den traffic nicht ausbezahlt haben für internationale Nummern. Es ist den großen Telcos völlig klar, was da läuft. Die stellen sich nur dumm]  Also ist es auch möglich. Die nationalen Regulierer müssten sich dazu an die ITU wenden (Internationale Telefonbehörde)
Dort zuständig ist ein Herr, mit dem man interessante Gespräche über dieses Thema führen kann...

warte mal, ich suche eine Kontaktadresse...

Ach!

*Carsten Schloter*
Chief Executive Officer
Swisscom SA

Der Chef der Swisscom sitzt im Board der ITU.

Eine Anfrage an die Behörde bzgl. auffälliger internatoionaler Nummern wurde wie folgt beantwortet


> As I already explained to you, you should submit your complaints, observations, and proposals to the Federal Network Agency for Electricity, Gas, Telecommunication, Post and Railway, *who is the competent body to submit material to ITU-T Study Group 2. *
> 
> You will find their coordinates at:
> http://www.itu.int/cgi-bin/htsh/mm/scripts/mm.detail?o&_languageid=1&_organisationid=1356
> ...


 
Selbiges gilt für die Schweiz und Österreich (und andere Länder): Die nationalen Regulierungsbehörden können die ITU zumindest um Unterstützung bitten. Die ITU hat die Möglichkeiten, solche Vorfälle zumindest zu thematisieren.

Wenn die Telcos es anders darstellen, werden sie ihre Gründe haben!


Damals bei den Dialern wurde ein Haufen Scheiße erzählt, der nicht gestimmt hat.

---

ah, da isses!

Email: richard.hill(at)itu.int
Study Group 2 email: tsbsg2(at)itu.int
Study Group 3 email: tsbsg3(at)itu.int

Mr Hill:
http://www.itu.int/en/ITU-T/wtsa-12/prepmeet/Pages/arab-states/bios.aspx
---

http://www.itu.int/ITU-T/presentations/tsbdir/2012/apt-itu-201202.html


> It is generally agreed that light regulation is necessary, and what can be seen emerging is a recognition of the need to lay down *principles on topics that concern us all and which require agreement at an intergovernmental level.* Topics such as:
> 
> Human right of access to communication
> Security in the use of ICTs, and protection of critical national resources
> ...


Wie gesagt: Da wird viel dummes Zeug erzählt - aus naheliegenden Gründen.


----------



## Aka-Aka (11 Juli 2012)

Falls jemand Zugang zu diesem Forum hat, soll er bitte hierher verlinken.

Es gibt auch Abzocke im Namen von Paypal
http://www.seitcheck.de/70354915secure-63827-pay-pal-gritt-ch/2041

*Die Ausschüttung für Globalstar sind *für die Betrüger lukrativ (gegen 50ct/Min!)

zb

Globalstar *881835211*112# 0.360 EUR 60 days EOM FEMALE, MAILBOX, WELCOME
Globalstar *881835211*799 0.400 EUR 60 eom Test Number

s.o.
*00881835211648* bzw. *00881835211650* sowie *008818370020*
und *008818370021* (das könnten sogar dumme Schreibfehler der Betrüger sein) (komischerweise gibt es in den Anbieterlisten fast dieselben Nummern für 0088183 und 0088193 - zB gibt es +881935211619 bei einem Schweizer Anbieter... fast identisch zu 00881*8*35211648 und zu den oben genannten - vielleicht ist das irgendwie identisch. Da kann man derzeit nur spekulieren. Falls ich Zeit habe, frage ich aber 'mal ein paar Experten bei mir ums Eck)

[edit: ich habe einen Anbieter gefunden, der folgende Testnummern angibt
Globalstar 8819 0,45 15/1 EUR +881*93**5211*294,+881*94**2011*185
Globalstar 8818 0,45 15/1 EUR +881*835211*468,+881*842011*176
Das bestärkt mich in der Annahme, dass beide Blocks (93/94) paarweise vergeben werden]
[und ich behaupte, dass der komplette Block 5211xxx von einer einzigen Firma kontrolliert wird und dass diese Firma durchaus namhaft ist]

[premiumskytel nutzt
Globalstar All ranges:
Test numbers:
+881835211*830*
+881935211*800*
+881842011430
+881845110060
+881945110060]

[kwak aus Freilassing:
881842011*122*
881942011*117*
881835211*599*
881935211*599*
881845110449]

[mediatel früher mal +881835211*169* - vielleicht sagt uns das, wo die Nummern herkommen...]





(beim Paypalbetrug werden 008818370020 order 008819370004 ua genannt. Hmm)


Bei der Handelszeitung mal nachhaken...
http://www.handelszeitung.ch/unternehmen/technologie/phishing-mail-missbraucht-swisscom


> «Es handelt sich um ein Phishing-Mail», sagt Swisscom-Sprecher Olaf Schulze auf Anfrage von «Handelszeitung Online», «wir hatten heute bereits einige Anfragen von Kunden dazu.»


[x] done

Es handelt sich vor allem um den betrügerischen Missbrauch der Globalstarnummern. Und die Swisscom weiß genau, wohin die Gelder fließen.

Was noch? ITU und Globalstar befragen?
[x] done


----------



## Aka-Aka (11 Juli 2012)

PS: Ich bin mir über den Numerierungsplan bei Globalstar nicht sicher. Laut ITU bestehen die Codes aus 00881+xx, wobei xx ein Ländercode ist. Laut ITU gibt es zB 00881[korr:8/9]39 - das wird dann über einen italienischen Anbieter geroutet. Ich kläre das aber noch. 0088183 wäre demnach China.
falsch! (siehe Beitrag von talk unten)

korrekt:
*008818[352]11648*
*008818[352]11650*
*008818[370]020*
*008818[370]021*

352 = Luxemburg

370 = Litauen

Ich teile die Auffassung von talk, dass der bei der ITU hinterlegte Nummerierungsplan aussagt, dass es diese Nummern nicht gibt. Dann stellt sich die Frage, wie es rechtlich zu bewerten ist, dass Telefonunternehmen wie Swisscom Telefonanrufe abrechnen (dürfen?) zu Nummern, die es gar nicht gibt.


----------



## talk (12 Juli 2012)

Hallo,



Aka-Aka schrieb:


> PS: Ich bin mir über den Numerierungsplan bei Globalstar nicht sicher. Laut ITU bestehen die Codes aus 00881+xx, wobei xx ein Ländercode ist.
> Laut ITU gibt es zB 0088139 - das wird dann über einen italienischen Anbieter geroutet. Ich kläre das aber noch. 0088183 wäre demnach China.


 
Ich möchte das etwas ergänzen bzw. korrigieren (fehlt in diesem zitierten Absatz bei den Vorwahlen nicht teilweise eine Zahl o.ä.?) - nach meinem Wissen ist die Situation wie folgt:

"+881..." sind "Global Mobile Satellite System (GMSS)"-Rufnummern für verschiedene Provider von Satelliten-Telefoniediensten. Die Teilbereiche "+881-8" und "+881-9" sind Globalstar zugeteilt. Siehe auch http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/+881

Globalstar wiederum hat einen eigenen Nummernplan für seine internationale Vorwahl veröffentlicht. Siehe http://www.itu.int/oth/T02020000F0/en und http://www.itu.int/dms_pub/itu-t/oth/02/02/T02020000F00003MSWE.doc

Damit sollen die Bereiche "+881-8" und "+881-9" offenbar weiter untergliedert werden - für Service-Provider in den einzelnen Ländern nach dem Schema "+881-8-CC" bzw. "+881-9-CC" (CC= Country Code).

In dem Globalstar-Nummernplan tauchen aber nur einzelne Service-Provider bzw. Carrier auf: Elsacom/Telecom Italia (CC=39), Globalstar Avrasya/Teleglobe (CC=20 und 90), und Globalstar do Brasil/Embratel (CC=7). Da sieht fast so aus, als würden andere Teile des Globalstar-Nummernbereiches gar nicht offiziell genutzt.

Wenn wir das skizzierte Nummernschema auf die kursierenden "Mehrwertnummern" anwenden, erhalten wir:

00881835211648  = 008818-352-...  >> CC=352 > Luxemburg
008818370021*      = *008818-370-...  >> CC=370 > Litauen

Aber da für diese CCs keine Service-Provider von Globalstar bekanntgemacht wurden (laut Nummernplan), ist es denkbar, daß Verbindungen zu diesen Rufnummern gar nicht zu Globalstar geroutet werden, sondern irgendwo zwischendrin "abgefangen" werden und diese Nummernblöcke vielleicht eher zufällig genutzt werden. Auffallend ist ja auch die unterschiedliche Länge der Rufnummern...

Auf http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Globalstar findet sich noch folgendes:



			
				Wikipedia schrieb:
			
		

> "A network of ground gateway stations provides connectivity from the 40 satellites to the public switched telephone network and Internet; users are assigned telephone numbers on the North American Numbering Plan in North America or the appropriate telephone numbering plan for the country that the overseas gateway is located in, except for Brazil, where the official Globalstar country code (+8818) is used."


 
Demnach bekommen die meisten Globalstar-Nutzer lokale Rufnummern aus den USA oder ihrem Heimatland und nur die brasilianischen Nutzer erhalten Rufnummern aus dem +8818-Bereich? Klingt irgendwie komisch...



Aka-Aka schrieb:


> Das stimmt nicht! Es ist sehr wohl möglich und auch üblich, dass traffic in diesen Bereichen nicht ausbezahlt wird [ich weiß von Anbietern, die sich zB bitter über C&W beschwert haben, weil die ihnen den traffic nicht ausbezahlt haben für internationale Nummern. Es ist den großen Telcos völlig klar, was da läuft. Die stellen sich nur dumm] Also ist es auch möglich. Die nationalen Regulierer müssten sich dazu an die ITU wenden (Internationale Telefonbehörde)
> Dort zuständig ist ein Herr, mit dem man interessante Gespräche über dieses Thema führen kann...


 
Glaube ich gerne. Der Punkt ist halt der: Wenn man sich mal anschaut, wie lange es ja oft schon dauert, bis bei Mißbrauch von deutschen 0900-Rufnummern etc. etwas getan wird, wird es bei internationalen Rufnummern sicher nicht schneller gehen. Zumal dort ja nicht wie bei nationalen Diensterufnummern einfach eine generelle Abschaltung angeordnet werden kann. Mag ja sein, daß man einzelne große Carrier so lange "treten" kann, bis diese aus ihren eigenen Netzen keinen Traffic dorthin mehr zuführen und auch keine Ausschüttung mehr zahlen, das aber dürfte eine relativ mühsame Angelegenheit werden.

cu talk


----------



## Aka-Aka (12 Juli 2012)

talk schrieb:


> Ich möchte das etwas ergänzen bzw. korrigieren (fehlt in diesem zitierten Absatz bei den Vorwahlen nicht teilweise eine Zahl o.ä.?) - nach meinem Wissen ist die Situation wie folgt:
> "+881..." sind "Global Mobile Satellite System (GMSS)"-Rufnummern für verschiedene Provider von Satelliten-Telefoniediensten. Die Teilbereiche "+881-8" und "+881-9" sind Globalstar zugeteilt.


Du hast völlig Recht, mein Fehler... das ist etwas verwirrend, v.a. weil die Anbieter solcher Nummern (als _billing solution_) die Nummern auch noch vällig unterschiedlich formatieren. Das macht die Recherche noch schwieriger.
Ich korrigiere das in meinem Beitrag nach.



talk schrieb:


> ist es denkbar, daß Verbindungen zu diesen Rufnummern gar nicht zu Globalstar geroutet werden, sondern irgendwo zwischendrin "abgefangen" werden und diese Nummernblöcke vielleicht eher zufällig genutzt werden.


1. "Zufällig" nicht, denn diese "Geisternummern" werden blockweise vermietet. Es ist sogar schon vorgekommen, dass ein Telefonunternehmen "gestohlene" Nummern abgerechnet hat. Das war damals so, dass es einen Vertrag zwischen Vanuatu und einem großen australischen Telefonunternehmen gab über "short stopping" (internationale Anrufe für bestimmte Blocks in Vanuatu wurden in Sydney "gestoppt", Telecom Vanuatu bekam als Gegenleistung einen Anteil der Gebühren. Der australische Telco hat dann einfach noch weitere Nummern diversen Pornoanbietern überlassen, ohne dass die Telecom Vanuatu davon wusste).
Von "gestohlenen" Nummern kann man auch in anderen Fällen sprechen, wenn nämlich der "Inhaber" der Nummern gar nichts von dem traffic "sehen" kann, trotzdem aber Gelder fließen. Laut Auskunft eines Betreibers solcher Nummern muß es so sein, dass nationale carrier davon wissentlich profitieren.

2. Ich wiederhole meine juristische Frage: Auf welcher Grundlage rechnet (zB) swisscom einen Anruf bei einer solchen Nummer ab? Wie kann die Leistung "Anruf im Globalstarnetzwerk" abgerechnet werden, wenn es diese Leistung niemals gegeben hat? Was ist das dann eigentlich? Betrug?




talk schrieb:


> Mag ja sein, daß man einzelne große Carrier so lange "treten" kann, bis diese aus ihren eigenen Netzen keinen Traffic dorthin mehr zuführen und auch keine Ausschüttung mehr zahlen, das aber dürfte eine relativ mühsame Angelegenheit werden.
> cu talk


 
Hmm. Mal ein Beispiel: Ein großer carrier, nennen wir ihn mal "Cabel und Funk", zahlt regelmäßig der Firma X Gelder für die Anwahl von Nummern in Somalia. Die Firma X zahlt einen Teil des Geldes an "Kunden" aus. Plötzlich betrügt ein Kunde der Firma X. Dann sperrt "Cabel und Funk" alle Auszahlungen und behält das Geld. Das bedeutet: "Cabel und Funk" hat genauestens Kenntnis davon, was da abgeht. Wenn "Cabel und Funk" seinen sich über rätselhafte Auslandstelefonate wundernden Kunden gegenüber behauptet, man habe keine Ahnung, ist das eine Täuschungshandlung und ein Vermögensschaden seitens des irregeführten Kunden. Betrug? Hmm.

Es ist eine kaum bekannte Problematik und ein wohl gehütetes Geheimnis der Telcos. Nur sehr selten kann man erahnen, was da wirklich passiert. Ich kann auch nicht definitiv behaupten, dass hier betrogen wird. Es stinkt nur manchmal etwas danach...


----------



## Reducal (12 Juli 2012)

Aka-Aka schrieb:


> Auf welcher Grundlage rechnet (zB) swisscom einen Anruf bei einer solchen Nummer ab? Wie kann die Leistung "Anruf im Globalstarnetzwerk" abgerechnet werden, wenn es diese Leistung niemals gegeben hat? Was ist das dann eigentlich? Betrug?


Vielleicht hilft diese Vermutung?


Reducal schrieb:


> Hier wurden damals die Nummern am oder vorm Übergabeknoten anderweitig geroutet, so dass zwar die Nummern den Anrufern berechnet wurden aber keine Weiterleitung an das Ziel erfolgt war, dass die Kosten gerechtfertigt hätte.


Nehmen wir eine teuer-Einwahl, die dann aber nur zu einer ortsüblichen Nummer geht. Einwahl gute 3 Euro beim Endkunden, Netz- und Weiterleitung nur 50 Cent - der Rest wird zwar mit dem Netzbetreiber abgerechnet, ist aber nicht fällig oder besser gesagt, kann später wieder zurück gefordert werden, weil nicht angefallen.


----------



## Aka-Aka (12 Juli 2012)

"short stopping" kann zwar in Einzelfällen ohne Wissen des Inhabers der Endnummern funktionieren, aber es gibt *immer* Verträge zwischendrin. Beispiel: Wenn KPN in Belgien (dahingestellt bleibt, ob ich diese Firma zufällig erwähne) ...nummern routet für Anbieter von Billinglösungen (dahingestellt bleibt, ob ich dieses Beispiel zufällig erwähne), dann zahlt KPN Geld aus. Darüber muß es Verträge geben. Wenn nun ein Schweizer Swisscomkunde 0088xxxnummern auf der Rechnung hat, zahlt Swisscom Geld an KPN. Dann aber kann Swisscom hier auch ansetzen.
Es gibt da dieses Beispiel Vanuatu/OPTUS Australien/Gilsan, da geht das alles deutlichst aus denm Gerichtsdokumenten hervor.

Noch ein paar unidentifizierbar gemachte Zitate von Interesse:



> Wir werden Nummern +88yyy 7XXX XX XX . ab 1. januar in Betrieb haben. Dies sind Nummern für unsere [...]Kunden (siehe [...]). *Jede Nummer ist genau einem Kunden zugeteilt.*





> As you can see, [...] Belgacom keeps the price at 5.5€.
> Now think of one thing: Who would have the biggest interest to see many calls to +88xxx? Who would earn the most? Its usually the carrier who is closest to the person calling. He has the highest billing risk so he has the highest margin.


----------



## Aka-Aka (13 Juli 2012)

zur Kenntnis:



> Hi xxx,
> fyi
> see the attached communication from Globalstar. If you get any further information, let me know.
> kind regards
> ...


 
Wer also solche logs bieten kann, bitte an Globalstar schicken.


----------



## talk (14 Juli 2012)

Hallo,



Aka-Aka schrieb:


> 1. "Zufällig" nicht, denn diese "Geisternummern" werden blockweise vermietet. Es ist sogar schon vorgekommen, dass ein Telefonunternehmen "gestohlene" Nummern abgerechnet hat.


 
Natürlich, ich meine "zufällig" in dem Sinne, daß es theoretisch auch ein anderer Nummernblock hätte sein können und eben keine wie auch immer geartete Verbindung zu Luxemburg bzw. Litauen besteht.



Aka-Aka schrieb:


> 2. Ich wiederhole meine juristische Frage: Auf welcher Grundlage rechnet (zB) swisscom einen Anruf bei einer solchen Nummer ab? Wie kann die Leistung "Anruf im Globalstarnetzwerk" abgerechnet werden, wenn es diese Leistung niemals gegeben hat? Was ist das dann eigentlich? Betrug?


 
Knifflige Frage, letztendlich kann man vielleicht einfach sagen: "Das war halt ein Anruf in die Gasse X, die (theoretisch) dem Ziel Y zugeordnet ist und den Preis P hat. Welches Ziel Z tatsächlich erreicht wurde, ist nicht unser Problem, sondern Sache des Carriers, an den wir das Gespräch weitergegeben haben".

Zu beachten ist ja außerdem noch:
Ein Endkunde reklamiert wohl bei der "Rechnungsstelle" o.ä. seines Anbieters (heutzutage vielleicht auch einfach nur irgendein irgendwohin ausgelagertes Call-Center), Mißbrauchsfälle von Rufnummern bearbeitet dagegen wohl eher eine spezielle Fach-Abteilung, die sich um Interconnection, Wholesale-Aktivitäten, etc. kümmert. Daß da ein allzugroßer Informationsfluß im Hause besteht, halte ich für fraglich.

Du gehst zudem wohl auch davon aus (z.B. bei Deinem Swisscom/KPN-Beispiel), daß alle Carrier untereinander direkt zusammengeschaltet sind, das ist aber längst nicht immer der Fall (erst recht, wenn die Verbindung z.B. über eine Call-by-Call-Vorwahl aufgebaut wird). Eine Verbindung kann durchaus mehrere Netze von verschiedenen (Wholesale-)Carriern durchlaufen. Da gäbe es oft mehrere Möglichkeiten, eine Verbindung umzuleiten.



> Thank you for your email. Obviously, we take any report of potential abuse very seriously.
> Can you please submit a call log corresponding to the 4 numbers in your email?
> We do not have any trace of use for these numbers over the past 2 years. Therefore, either these are old scam emails still circulating in the internet or these numbers are being hijacked. Your call log would help clarifying these scenarios.


 
Die Mail ist ja insofern ganz nett, als daß man sich dort durchaus für diese Problematik zu interessieren scheint.

Es bleiben aber verschiedene Fragen offen:

- Warum wird hier von einer 2-Jahres-Frist gesprochen? Ist das der Zeitraum, der jetzt noch zurückverfolgbar ist oder wurde davor der Bereich offiziell genutzt?

- Der Nummernplan bei der ITU legt doch nahe, daß die beschriebenen Rufnummernbereiche gar nicht für Globalstar-Dienste genutzt werden. Warum heißt es dann aber nicht direkt: "Diesen Nummernbereich nutzen wir gar nicht"...?

- Warum testet man bei Globalstar nicht einfach selbst die Anwahl über verschiedene Carrier und guckt nach, wo die Verbindung herauskommt?

In dem von Dir verlinkten Artikel der Handelszeitung wird doch von einem Anruf bei der einer der beworbenen Nummern berichtet (es soll sich eine Frauenstimme melden) - dieser Anruf müßte ja theoretisch nachverfolgbar sein?

Wer etwas Langeweile hat und einige Euros investieren mag, kann ja mal über verschiedene Carrier die Nummern anwählen und diese Daten (genaue Uhrzeit, angewählte Rufnummer, etc.) an Globalstar schicken... 

cu talk


----------



## Aka-Aka (14 Juli 2012)

talk schrieb:


> Du gehst zudem wohl auch davon aus (z.B. bei Deinem Swisscom/KPN-Beispiel), daß alle Carrier untereinander direkt zusammengeschaltet sind, das ist aber längst nicht immer der Fall (erst recht, wenn die Verbindung z.B. über eine Call-by-Call-Vorwahl aufgebaut wird). Eine Verbindung kann durchaus mehrere Netze von verschiedenen (Wholesale-)Carriern durchlaufen. Da gäbe es oft mehrere Möglichkeiten, eine Verbindung umzuleiten.


Klar. Jeder einzelne Anruf kann auch noch über verschiedene Ketten geschickt werden. Aber als Swisscomkunde habe ich einen Vertrag mit Swisscom, die für einen Anruf bei Globalstar eben Betrag X kassieren (den sie relativ beliebig festsetzen können*). Auf welcher Grundlage kann nun aber Swisscom einen Anruf bei einer Nummer in Rechnung stellen, wenn es diese Nummer "nicht gibt" (im Sinne von: wenn sie bei der ITU nicht im numbering plan steht).

*: Es gab da zu Dialerzeiten auch die nette Geschichte in Irland: Dort gab es einen Gebührenbereich "Band 13" (oder so ähnlich). Zu diesem Bereich zählten ein Dutzen Inseln in der Südsee - und ein afrikanisches Land. Das waren die teursten Tarife in Irland. Kritiker fragten (zurecht) wieso ausgerechnet ein afrikanisches Land dort auftauchte und - kaum verwunderlich - just zu diesem Land wählten dann auch einige Auslandsdialer. Vergleichbares gilt z.B. für Antarktisnummern, bei denen es ebenfalls eine erstaunliche Preisdifferenz gibt zwischen dem vom Kunden zu bezahlenden Preis und dem Betrag, den der Betreiber dieser Nummern erhält.



talk schrieb:


> - Der Nummernplan bei der ITU legt doch nahe, daß die beschriebenen Rufnummernbereiche gar nicht für Globalstar-Dienste genutzt werden. Warum heißt es dann aber nicht direkt: "Diesen Nummernbereich nutzen wir gar nicht"...?


Ja, diese Formulierung lässt eigentlich nur einen Schluß zu, den ich aber hier nicht schreibe 

und so geht die schweizerische Polizei mit so etwas um:
http://www.fedpol.admin.ch/content/fedpol/de/home/dokumentation/information/2012/ref_2012-07-11.html


> KOBIK empfiehlt, bei Erhalt dieses E-Mails zu löschen.


statt zu versuchen, da zu ermitteln... zB eben bei der schweizerischen Firma, die doch solche Nummern anbietet...

noch ein interessanter Link zum Thema
http://www.appenzeller-online.de/0088-anruf.htm


----------



## talk (15 Juli 2012)

Aka-Aka schrieb:


> Klar. Jeder einzelne Anruf kann auch noch über verschiedene Ketten geschickt werden. Aber als Swisscomkunde habe ich einen Vertrag mit Swisscom, die für einen Anruf bei Globalstar eben Betrag X kassieren (den sie relativ beliebig festsetzen können*). Auf welcher Grundlage kann nun aber Swisscom einen Anruf bei einer Nummer in Rechnung stellen, wenn es diese Nummer "nicht gibt" (im Sinne von: wenn sie bei der ITU nicht im numbering plan steht).


 
Ob es die Nummer offiziell nicht gibt, wissen wir ja noch nicht (das blieb ja in der Globalstar-Antwort unklar)... 

Interessant fände ich da eher die Thematik, wie die Swisscom da das Routing konfiguriert hat. Ob die einfach alles mit 008818... bzw. 008819... weiterrouten, egal wie die Nummer weitergeht?

Es gab doch vor einiger Zeit mal einen anderen Fall hier im Forum, wo ein 1&1 Handy-Nutzer sich über Anrufe zu einer wohl nicht existenten Nummer auf den Philippinen gewundert hat, was ist denn aus der Geschichte eigentlich geworden?



Aka-Aka schrieb:


> *: Es gab da zu Dialerzeiten auch die nette Geschichte in Irland: Dort gab es einen Gebührenbereich "Band 13" (oder so ähnlich). Zu diesem Bereich zählten ein Dutzen Inseln in der Südsee - und ein afrikanisches Land. Das waren die teursten Tarife in Irland. Kritiker fragten (zurecht) wieso ausgerechnet ein afrikanisches Land dort auftauchte und - kaum verwunderlich - just zu diesem Land wählten dann auch einige Auslandsdialer. Vergleichbares gilt z.B. für Antarktisnummern, bei denen es ebenfalls eine erstaunliche Preisdifferenz gibt zwischen dem vom Kunden zu bezahlenden Preis und dem Betrag, den der Betreiber dieser Nummern erhält.


 
Nun ja, die Entfernung an sich spielt für die Telefontarife heutzutage im Grunde kaum noch eine Rolle. Entscheidend ist vor allem, wie viel Geld das Zielnetz für die Anrufzustellung haben will. Und da sind natürlich vor allem in kleineren Monopolmärkten die Forderungen tendenziell höher als in den großen, wettbewerbsintensiven Ländern. Von daher kann eine solche "Zoneneinteilung" durchaus realistisch sein. Hohe Interconnection-Verrechnungspreise laden halt dann aber auch leichter zu Mißbrauch ein.

Ein großes Preisgefälle zwischen Vorleistungspreisen und Endkundenpreisen muß auch nicht automatisch auf irgendwelche illegalen Geschäfte hinweisen. Es ist halt so, daß die meisten Nutzer bei der Wahl ihres Anbieters am ehesten nach der Höhe der Grundgebühr, den enthaltenen Flatrates etc. auswählen und nicht aufgrund des Tarifes zu irgendwelchen exotischen Netzen, die die meisten Nutzer vielleicht nie im Leben anwählen. Und auf solchen "Nebenkriegsschauplätzen" halten die Anbieter dann gerne mal die Hand auf, nachdem in vielen anderen Teilbereichen (Ferngespräche etc.) teilweise um jeden Bruchteil eines Cents gekämpft wird.



Aka-Aka schrieb:


> Vergleichbares gilt z.B. für Antarktisnummern, bei denen es ebenfalls eine erstaunliche Preisdifferenz gibt zwischen dem vom Kunden zu bezahlenden Preis und dem Betrag, den der Betreiber dieser Nummern erhält.


 
Bei Anrufen in die Antarktis gibt es sehr unterschiedliche Tarife im Markt. Laut Teltarif-Tarifrechner gibt es auch einige CbC-Anbieter mit Tarifen zwischen ca. 15 und 20 Cent/Minute. Ich vermute, daß es zu einem so exotischen Ziel auch auf Großhandelsebene schon erhebliche Tarifunterschiede gibt.



Aka-Aka schrieb:


> Ja, diese Formulierung lässt eigentlich nur einen Schluß zu, den ich aber hier nicht schreibe


 
Wir wollen jetzt mal noch nix unterstellen, vielleicht lag die Antwort "Nutzen wir doch gar nicht" auch zu nahe. Manchmal sieht man ja den Wald vor lauter Bäumen nicht...

Wie schon im letzten Posting geschrieben: Der Autor der Handelszeitung hat doch angeblich eine der beworbenen Nummern angerufen. Swisscom und Globalstar müßten da doch einen Anhaltspunkt für weitere Untersuchungen haben...

cu talk


----------



## Aka-Aka (15 Juli 2012)

talk schrieb:


> Der Autor der Handelszeitung hat doch angeblich eine der beworbenen Nummern angerufen.


Ja, dort hat er angerufen. Aber bei mir leider nicht 
Aber ich hoffe, am Montag etwas dazu sagen zu können.


----------



## talk (4 Oktober 2012)

Aka-Aka schrieb:


> Ja, dort hat er angerufen. Aber bei mir leider nicht
> Aber ich hoffe, am Montag etwas dazu sagen zu können.


 
Das war vor dreieinhalb Monaten... haben Deine Recherchen in der Zwischenzeit noch etwas ergeben? 

Wie das Schicksal es will, darf ich hier mal wieder Neues zum Thema 0088-Satelliten-Lockanrufe vermelden: Offenbar rollt ganz aktuell wieder eine Welle an Lockanrufen (vermutlich um den gestrigen Feiertag und die damit teilweise verbundenen Brückentage auszunutzen). Angebliche Absenderrufnummer soll die *0088213200019* sein.

Nach den Globalstar-Rufnummern bei der letzten Welle (008818...) kommen damit jetzt offenbar mal wieder EMSAT-Rufnummern (0088213...) zum Einsatz.

Siehe zum Thema auch folgende Links:
http://www.appenzeller-online.de/0088-anruf.htm
http://tantejay.wordpress.com/2012/10/04/anruf-in-abwesenheit/

cu talk


----------



## Aka-Aka (4 Oktober 2012)

Nöö, bei der Handelszeitung schlief das Thema mangels "Nachschub" wieder ein. Es haben sich lediglich ein paar interessante Kontakte ergeben...

Laut ITU werden die EMSAT-Nummern nach dem Schlüssel +88213xxyyyy gebildet. Hier wäre xx = 20 und das wäre TDCOMM in Frankreich.
Wurde dort schon eine Meldung gemacht?


TD COMM SAS
3 avenue des Erables
Santeny
94440
FRANCE

http://www.inmarsat.com/Partners/Pa...spx?CompanyID=132659&language=&textonly=False

Leider verbarikadiert sich die Welttelefonbehörde hinter Zugangsschranken...
http://www.itu.int/md/T09-SG02-C-0044/en

---
edit: ich habe mal die bayrische Eingreiftruppe für Rufnummernmissbrauch um Unterstützung gebeten  ("Ja sakkra, gibt's des immer no!")


----------



## talk (5 Oktober 2012)

Aka-Aka schrieb:


> Laut ITU werden die EMSAT-Nummern nach dem Schlüssel +88213xxyyyy gebildet. Hier wäre xx = 20 und das wäre TDCOMM in Frankreich.
> Wurde dort schon eine Meldung gemacht?


 
Von mir nicht und ich glaube nicht, daß allzuviele Leute irgendwelche ITU-Listen wälzen...

Ich kann mir denken, wie das ablaufen würde: TDCOM würde wahrscheinlich sagen, daß man die entsprechenden Nummern selbst gar nicht zugeteilt hat und in den eigenen Vermittlungssystemen auch keine Anrufe dorthin feststellen kann... oder so ähnlich...

Ich vermute mal, Du orientierst Dich am Nummernplan unter
http://www.itu.int/dms_pub/itu-t/oth/02/02/T02020000CC0001MSWE.doc

Bei den letzten Ping-Wellen mit EMSAT-Rufnummern wurden oft Nummern aus dem Bereich 0088213-21 genutzt. Der verlinkten Liste nach gibt es diesen Bereich aber gar nicht... na sowas...! 

Wenn man mal schaut, was für Testnummern von Premium-Rate-Anbietern im EMSAT-Bereich verwendet werden, findet man mehrere Nummernbereiche, die laut ITU-Liste gar nicht zugeteilt sind (neben dem erwähnten 0088213-21 auch z.B. 0088213-09, 0088213-34 und 0088213-35).



Aka-Aka schrieb:


> edit: ich habe mal die bayrische Eingreiftruppe für Rufnummernmissbrauch um Unterstützung gebeten  ("Ja sakkra, gibt's des immer no!")


 
Seit wann ist die Bundesnetzagentur in Bayern zu Hause? 

cu talk


----------



## Aka-Aka (5 Oktober 2012)

Wäre die Bundeswattestäbchenarmee für den Missbrauch von internationalen Nummern zuständig, könnte man sie mit Sicherheit dafür kritisieren, dass sie nichts dagegen tut - da sie aber nicht einmal zuständig ist, bleibt hier die Kritik mal aus


----------



## talk (26 Dezember 2012)

Hallo zusammen,

wie es aussieht, gibt es jetzt pünktlich zu den Festtagen wieder einmal die berühmt-berüchtigten Lockanrufe mit Satellitenrufnummern.

Zur Zeit wird dafür wohl vor allem(?) folgende Rufnummer als angeblicher "Absender" zweckentfremdet: *0088213340121 (im internationalen Format: +88213340121)*

Das wäre also mal wieder eine Rufnummer aus dem 0088213-Bereich, wo wir diese seltsame Zuständigkeits-Konstruktion mit EMSAT und Telespazio haben.

Angeblich nutzt EMSAT nur einen Teilbereich der +88213, aber fast überall wird der Bereich als Nummerngasse für EMSAT bezeichnet (auch von den PRN-Anbietern in dieser Gasse!). Dann haben irgendwie noch andere Anbieter Teile des Bereichs von Telespazio zugeteilt bekommen, wo man meist gar nicht weiß, was der offizielle Sinn davon sein soll.

Und wenn ich das recht sehe, ist da ja jetzt wieder ein Unterbereich der +88213 im Einsatz, den es offiziell gar nicht geben dürfte?

Da jetzt über die Feiertage wohl niemand da eingreifen wird, haben diejenigen, die hinter dieser Aktion stecken, vermutlich relativ leichtes Spiel. Umsowichtiger ist es dann aber, die angeklingelten Nutzer zu warnen.

cu talk


----------



## Aka-Aka (27 Dezember 2012)

http://answers.yahoo.com/question/i...Vx8VT3jsy6IX;_ylv=3?qid=20121209004806AAl6F6T
(bereits vor 3 Wochen)

Der entsprechende Bereich ist zB bei WPT in Verwendung:
88 213 34 Emsat 88213340470 0.25 EUR
( 88213340426 findet sich auch)
(Du erwähnst *0088213340121 )*

Das ist zumindest derselbe Tausenderblock, aber ich glaube, dass die Nummern in Hunderterblocks vermietet werden. Das würde heißen, dass sowohl WPT als auch die Firma X, die den Ganoven die Nummer zum Betrügen gab, denselben Großhändler haben.

Der Block 0088213340xxx ist auch im Zusammenhang mit dem Hacken von Telefonanlagen aktuell auffällig geworden. Die ITU gibt dazu - wie gehabt - keinen Kommentar ab. Die ITU ist quasi die internationale Wattestäbchenarmee und gehört zur UNO. Dass man dort womöglich zur Finanzierung des internationalen Terrorsimsus beiträgt, weil man das Problem nicht anzugehen bereit ist, passt ins Bild.

Ich habe mir geschworen, mich da nicht mehr groß zu engagieren. Mein Frustbedarf ist in den letzten 10 Jahren durchaus gestillt worden.

"Short Stopping" ist von höchster Stelle gedeckte Kriminalität zum Wohle einiger großer internationaler Telefonkonzerne. Das ist bekannt, interessiert aber keinen. Die ITU schiebt den schwarzen Peter an die BnetzA (wer sich bei der ITU beschwert, dem wird die BnetzA als Ansprachpartner genannt) und die BnetzA sagt, sie sei nicht zuständig. So einfach ist das.


----------



## Aka-Aka (27 Dezember 2012)

Im März fand in Genf ein Kongress der ITU statt, bei dem genauestens erklärt wurde, wie Betrug mit internationalen Nummern funktioniert. Da ging es auch um Pingbetrug (im Vortrag als "wangiri" bezeichnet)
http://www.itu.int/ITU-D/finance/work-cost-tariffs/events/tariff-seminars/Geneva-OriginID/Agenda.htm
http://www.itu.int/ITU-D/finance/wo...eva-OriginID/pdf/Session5_Maxwell_GSMA_v3.pdf

Will die ITU sich trotzdem weiter dumm stellen?

Interessant an dem Vortrag ist die Unterscheidung in "legales short stopping" und "betrügerisches Shortstopping". Ein Beispiel für "legales Short Stopping" sind u.a. österreichische 0820-Nummern. Ich werde dazu eine Anfrage an die österreichische Regulierungsbehörde schicken, weil ich nicht davon ausgehe, dass die Österreicher internationale Abrechnungen von Mehrwertdiensten über österreichische 0820er tolerieren. Das würde mich wundern.

--
edit:





> (0)800, (0)810, (0)820, (0)821, (0)828 Teilnehmernummern im Bereich für Dienste mit geregelter Entgeltobergrenze - *Nationale* Rufnummern für Dienste mit geregelter Entgeltobergrenze


Quelle: rtr.at

Davon abgesehen: *In dem Vortrag wird ganz klar gesagt, dass die NICHT AUTHORISIERTE VERWENDUNG VON NUMMERNBEREICHEN illegal ist (siehe Bild itu2). Das würde bedeuten, dass JEDE ANWAHL NICHTEXISTENTER NUMMERN illegal *ist und demnach wäre jede Rechnungsstellung beispielsweise der Deutschen Telekom für solche Nummern illegal.

Ich wäre jedem dankbar, der an diesem Punkt mal ganz massiv bei der Wattestäbchenarmee nachhakt! Wer illegale Gebühren einzieht, betreibt der nicht (fahrlässig) Geldwäsche? Man kann doch nicht bei Bürgern von Geldwäsche sprechen, die auf kriminelle Angebote reinfallen (Stichwort: Finanzmulis), aber die Telkos dürfen Betrugsgewinne einkassieren, obwohl das Betrugsphänomen branchenweit bekannt ist??? Nein, das darf ja wohl nicht sein, oder?
-----


talk schrieb:


> Und wenn ich das recht sehe, ist da ja jetzt wieder ein Unterbereich der +88213 im Einsatz, den es offiziell gar nicht geben dürfte?


Genau. Und das ist nach der Definition des Vortrags bei der ITU betrügerisch. *Dann muss es auch geahndet werden!*
Die Anbieter dieser Nummern sind durchaus bekannt, auch wenn es verdammt schwer ist, für eine konkrete Betrügernummer den "Weg des Geldes" zu konstruieren.

Die Anbieter in Freilassing, Wien, in der Schweiz und in London sind greifbar. Und da nützt den Chefs der größten Shortstopperklitschen auch das Wehrmachtsoutfit nichts mehr.


----------



## Reducal (28 Dezember 2012)

Aka-Aka schrieb:


> Wer illegale Gebühren einzieht, betreibt der nicht (fahrlässig) Geldwäsche?


Quergedacht - das deutsche StGB spricht aber von einer natürlichen Person, nicht von einer juristischen. Auch wenn sonst die Tatbestandsmerkmale erfüllt sind, so kann man dennoch nicht ein Unternehmen anklagen und bestrafen, nur weil es Technologien anbietet, die Missbrauch ermöglichen. Gradeaus gedacht sind die Telkos (allen voran die Telekom) bestrebt, Missbrauch zu unterbinden.


----------



## Heiko (28 Dezember 2012)

Die Idee ist ja auch völlig richtig. Ein Unternehmen handelt ja nicht allein, sondern es sind immer Personen, die die Richtung definieren und aktiv handeln. Ggfs. kann man die ja dann bestrafen.
Ungeachtet dessen ist ja mal wieder in der Diskussion, Unternehmen strafrechtlich - wie schon im Ordnungswidrigkeitenrecht möglich - per Geldzahlung zu "bestrafen". Da geht es aber vor allem um den Korruptionsbereich.


----------



## Aka-Aka (28 Dezember 2012)

Reducal schrieb:


> ...sind die Telkos (allen voran die Telekom) bestrebt, Missbrauch zu unterbinden...


Betroffenen Kunden gegenüber heißt das aber auch, nicht von denen Gebühren zu verlangen, die nur deshalb überhaupt *möglich* sind, weil es irgendwelche Verträge *zwischen den Telcos gibt, *von denen der Kunde keine Ahnung hat.
Wenn ein "Anruf" aber gar nicht möglich ist, können für den Kunden (Verbraucher) auch keine Gebühren anfallen.
Wenn die Telekom Maßnahmen ergreift, Missbrauch zu unterbinden, hat sie doch Kenntnis davon, wie der Missbrauch (durch short stopping) funktioniert. Das sagt sie aber betroffenen Kunden nicht und schafft somit dem Kunden gegenüber ein Informationsgefälle. Das ist zumindestens unfair. Das Vorenthalten wichtiger Informationen ist einer Täuschungshandlung gleichzusetzen (im Zivilrecht). Ob dann überhaupt ein Zahlungsanspruch entsteht?
Dass diese Täuschungshandlung nicht für einen _juristischen _(strafrechtlichen) Betrugstatbestand ausreicht, ist schon klar. Betrogen wird der Kunde trotzdem. _Lebenspraktisch_ beurteilt.


----------



## Reducal (28 Dezember 2012)

...du schreibst es 





Aka-Aka schrieb:


> Das ist zumindestens unfair.


..strafbar aber sicherlich nicht. Sollte z. B. bei der Telekom festgestellt werden, dass ein Mitarbeiter in strafbarer Weise handelt, na was passiert denn dann? Der bekommt wohl kaum eine Gehaltserhöhung.

Das Problem, die Zusammenhänge bleiben unentdeckt und die Wächter bei den Telcos sind zumeist selbst überrascht, dass (von außen) die Instrumente der Unternehmen bedient werden. Oft haben diese Instrumente einen anderen Zweck oder schlummern unbekannt im eigenen System, eben bis ein Missbrauch damit aufgedeckt wird.


----------



## Aka-Aka (28 Dezember 2012)

Die Telekom, die Bundesnetzagentur, die ITU: Die wissen alle ganz genau, wie der Betrug funktioniert. Nur die Opfer wissen es nicht. Das ist meine Hauptaussage - und seit Jahr(zehnt)en wird diese Tatsache bei jedem Mal, wenn es um diese Auslandsnummern geht, ignoriert.
Die "Hintermänner" sind teilweise sogar leibhaftig dieselben wie bereits 1994:
Telefonsex- Der Gebührenbetrug (Focus 1994)

Einige dort erwähnte Firmen findest Du hier in einem britischen Forum.
Dass dieser Beitrag in einem britischen Forum als "ironisch" bewertet wird, ändert nichts daran, dass es bekannte Tatsachen sind. Lesenswerte Diskussion, by the way. Manchmal tauchen dort Leute auf, die dringend nach solchen Nummern suchen oder Leute, die betrogen wurden - innerhalb des Geschäfts mit den "Betrugsnummern".

Wer auch immer sich die Mühe macht, seitens der Behörden, das Problem zu verstehen, wird an diesem Personenkreis nicht vorbei kommen.


----------



## talk (30 Dezember 2012)

Aka-Aka schrieb:


> Im März fand in Genf ein Kongress der ITU statt, bei dem genauestens erklärt wurde, wie Betrug mit internationalen Nummern funktioniert. Da ging es auch um Pingbetrug (im Vortrag als "wangiri" bezeichnet)
> 
> Will die ITU sich trotzdem weiter dumm stellen?


 
Nun, wirklich Neues findet sich in diesem Dokument nun auch nicht gerade - zumindest für diejenigen, die sich mit der Thematik schon etwas beschäftigt haben. 

Der entscheidende Punkt (welcher Carrier an welchem Punkt in der Routingkette leitet die Anrufe um?) wird nicht angegangen. Dabei sind z.B. bei den hier diskutierten Ping-Anrufen ja vor allem Rufnummern aus den Nummerngassen von Globalstar bzw. EMSAT/Telespazio im Einsatz, was daher eigentlich ein relativ überschaubarer Schauplatz sein sollte - zumal es dort ja auch noch Unterblöcke gibt, die besonders gerne "zweckentfremdet" werden.



Aka-Aka schrieb:


> Interessant an dem Vortrag ist die Unterscheidung in "legales short stopping" und "betrügerisches Shortstopping". Ein Beispiel für "legales Short Stopping" sind u.a. österreichische 0820-Nummern.


 
Da verstehe ich das verlinkte PDF-Dokument irgendwie nicht. Ich vermute mal, daß mit der "legalen" Variante einfach nur gemeint ist, daß man da eine offiziell für Servicenummern o.ä. konzipierte Gasse hat, wo man quasi "Premium Rate Light"-Dienste laufen lassen kann. Im Gegensatz zu den echten hochpreisigen PRN-Gassen (0900 und Co.) sind die "PRN Light"-Gassen oft auch aus dem Ausland erreichbar, was dann eine entsprechende Nutzung ermöglicht.  In Deutschland könnte man dann z.B. 01805 als eine solche Gasse ansehen. Da gibt es ja auch (in einem gewissen Umfang) Ausschüttungen für Diensteanbieter.



Aka-Aka schrieb:


> Davon abgesehen: *In dem Vortrag wird ganz klar gesagt, dass die NICHT AUTHORISIERTE VERWENDUNG VON NUMMERNBEREICHEN illegal ist (siehe Bild itu2). Das würde bedeuten, dass JEDE ANWAHL NICHTEXISTENTER NUMMERN illegal *ist und demnach wäre jede Rechnungsstellung beispielsweise der Deutschen Telekom für solche Nummern illegal.


 
Die Frage ist, warum z.B. die Telekom sich nicht strikt an den bei der ITU hinterlegten Nummernplan hält und Anrufe zu dort nicht definierten Unterbereichen von +8818, +88213 und Co. einfach blockt.

Es wäre ja mal interessant, aus verschiedenen Netzen die Erreichbarkeit der beworbenen Satellitennummern zu testen. Ich vermute mal, daß die Erreichbarkeit je nach verwendetem Routing unterschiedlich ausfällt. Aber bei den teuren Sat-Rufnummern verkneife ich mir den Spaß...



Aka-Aka schrieb:


> Ich wäre jedem dankbar, der an diesem Punkt mal ganz massiv bei der Wattestäbchenarmee nachhakt!


 
Die Bundesnetzagentur hat im Jahr 2011 mal ausländische Rufnummern für Deutschland eingehend und abgehend sperren lassen. Sowas könnte auch bei den Sat-Rufnummern evtl. helfen (falls es halbwegs zeitnah geschieht). Siehe http://www.bundesnetzagentur.de/cln...111025_FaxSpam_SwissMoneyReport.html?nn=64836

Wenn ich das richtig sehe, war das aber bislang eine einmalige Aktion. Gibt es sowenig zu tun oder scheut man dann doch den entsprechenden Aufwand? 

cu talk


----------



## Aka-Aka (30 Dezember 2012)

Na, schau an... Die von Dir zitierte Meldung hatte ich damals gelesen, aber - da FAX-Spamming nicht unbedingt mein Thema ist - etwas ganz Wesentliches überlesen:



> Die Bundesnetzagentur ist jetzt gegen als "Swiss Money Report" bekannte Spam-Faxe vorgegangen. Alle deutschen Netzbetreiber wurden aufgefordert, *soweit es ihnen technisch möglich ist, eingehende Verbindungen sowie die Erreichbarkeit von insgesamt sechs auf den Faxen angegebenen ausländischen Rufnummern zu unterbinden.(...)*
> Die Vorschriften des Telekommunikationsgesetzes ermöglichen der Bundesnetzagentur in erster Linie ein Einschreiten bei rechtswidrig genutzten nationalen Rufnummern. Hier kann die Bundesnetzagentur unter anderem gegenüber dem Netzbetreiber, in dessen Netz diese Rufnummer geschaltet ist, die Abschaltung der Rufnummer anordnen. *Gegenüber ausländischen Netzbetreibern ist dies jedoch nicht möglich.*
> *Anmerkung: Das wäre genau das, was auf der Ebene der ITU zu diskutieren wäre!*
> (...)
> Die Bundesnetzagentur hat daher im Rahmen eines Musterverfahrens die Sperrung der von den Rufnummern eingehenden und der zu diesen Rufnummern ausgehenden Verbindungen angeordnet. *Vorausgegangen war eine Untersuchung, ob eine solche Anordnung technisch umsetzbar ist. Die Mehrheit der Netzbetreiber hat sowohl die eingehenden Verbindungen von den bekannten ausländischen Rufnummern als auch deren Erreichbarkeit unterbunden.*


Genauso wäre es also möglich, in einem ersten Schritt alle einschlägig bekannten Auslandsnummern zu Nummerngassen zu sperren, die laut ITU nicht vergeben sind. Warum wird es nicht gemacht?
Die Folge wäre, dass die Gauner ausweichen auf andere Nummerngassen - aber ich denke, dass man in diesen Fällen eine Kommunikation mit den Inhabern der Nummerngassen erfolgreich führen könnte (wie ich es bereits mehrfach erlebt habe, etwa bei Antarktisnummern)


----------



## talk (9 Oktober 2015)

Hallo zusammen,

zur Zeit scheint es wieder Lockanrufe mit Satellitenrufnummern als vermeintlichem Absender zu geben.

Genutzt werden hierfür offenbar Rufnummern wie *0088233710412* (bzw. _+88233710412_) und *0088233710413* (bzw. _+88233710413_).

Vor geraumer Zeit sollen diese Rufnummern schon für vergleichbare Aktionen in den Niederlanden verwendet worden sein.

+88233 ist eigentlich die Vorwahl des Dienstes "Oration Technologies". Die im Netz kursierende Adresse www.oration.gr ist bei mir aber nicht mehr erreichbar und ich habe auf die schnelle auch keine neue Adresse finden können. Gibt es diesen Dienst überhaupt noch?

Der World Telephone Numbering Guide meldete im Jahr 2005 den Start des Unterbereiches +882337 für den Oration-Dienst. Die jetzt verdächtigen Nummern würden in diese Gasse passen, bei EMSAT-Nummern wurden hingegen ja teilweise Unterbereiche genutzt, die schon offiziell gar nicht zugeteilt waren.

Dennoch stellt sich mal wieder die Frage, wo diese Nummern wirklich hingeroutet werden bzw. wer da evtl. einfach ganz frech fremde Nummernbereiche "besetzt".

Wirklich aufklären werden wir die Sache vermutlich auch dieses Mal nicht, aber vielleicht können wir wenigstens Nutzer, die von diesen Nummern angeklingelt werden, auf diesem Wege hier vor einem Zurückrufen dieser Rufnummern warnen. Wer sich mehr für die Thematik bzw. Historie derselbigen interessiert, kann ja mal den ganzen Thread hier in Ruhe durchlesen. 

cu talk


----------



## Nebbie (22 Oktober 2015)

Was mache ich denn, wenn ich zurück gerufen habe??? :-(


----------



## Hippo (22 Oktober 2015)

Abwarten was die Rechnung sagt.
Und Dich dann hier wieder melden


----------



## talk (26 Oktober 2015)

Hallo zusammen,

nach den bislang vorliegenden Informationen kommen noch weitere +88233-Rufnummern als vermeintliche Absendernummern zum Einsatz.

Bekannt sind bislang (inkl. den bereits oben genannten Nummern):

0088233710411 (bzw. +88233710411)
0088233710412 (bzw. +88233710412)
0088233710413 (bzw. +88233710413)
0088233710417 (bzw. +88233710417)
0088233710418 (bzw. +88233710418)
0088233710419 (bzw. +88233710419)

Nutzer, die die Anrufe annehmen konnten bzw. die Nummern zurückgerufen haben, berichten teilweise von einer Ansage, laut der angeblich ein Paket für den betroffenen Nutzer bereitstehen soll.

Da die Oration-Gasse +88233 besonders exotisch ist, läßt sich teilweise nicht mal in den offiziellen Preislisten bzw. bei den Anbieter-Hotlines herausfinden, welche Kosten für einen Anruf bei dieser Gasse drohen. Es dürfte sich aber ungeachtet dessen um eine ziemliche teure Rufnummerngasse handeln, Kosten von mehreren Euro pro Minute wären da nichts ungewöhnliches.

cu talk


----------



## BenTigger (26 Oktober 2015)

Nun, mich kostete ein Anruf über etwa 50 Min nur so etwa 260 Euro Netto.

War zum Glück aber dienstlich


----------



## talk (26 Oktober 2015)

BenTigger schrieb:


> Nun, mich kostete ein Anruf über etwa 50 Min nur so etwa 260 Euro Netto.



War das ein Anruf zu einem Anschluß im Oration-Netz (+88233) oder zu einem der diversen anderen exotischen internationalen Netze im Bereich +88 (Globalstar, EMSAT,...)?

Zum Oration-Netz gibt es ja kaum Informationen im Netz, von daher wäre es sehr spannend, wenn mal ein Nutzer berichten könnte, wofür diese Vorwahl +88233 konkret genutzt wird. 

Wikipedia verweist in einer Vorwahlübersicht auf eine Seite oration.gr von einer "Oration S.A." in Griechenland, die im Bereich IVR (Interactive Voice Response = Sprachdialogsysteme) tätig war(?). ITU-Dokumente erwähnen hingegen eine Domain orationtechnologies.com von einer "Oration Technologies Inc.".

Ob beide Unternehmen zusammengehören o.ä. läßt sich auch mit Hilfe der Wayback-Machine nicht wirklich sagen. Beide Domains gibt es interessanterweise nicht mehr. Dennoch wird die Gasse +88233 weiterhin genutzt...

cu talk


----------



## tommy tulpe (9 November 2015)

Hallo, der Anruf kostet bei o2 0,89 Cent pro Minute, Es meldet sich eine Bandansage mit "Internationaler Zustelldienst". mfg


----------



## tommy tulpe (20 November 2015)

Die Bundesnetzagentur hat am 16.11.2015, zu den Rufnummern ein Verbot der Rechnungslegung und Inkassierung,  für den Zeitraum vom 06.10.2015 bis zum 15.11.2016 erlassen.

Link: 

http://www.bundesnetzagentur.de/cln...auch/Massnahmenliste/Massnahmenliste-node.htm

Mfg


----------



## tommy tulpe (5 März 2016)

Hallo, in den letzten Tagen werde ich durch Pinganrufe belästigt. Es sind die Rufnummern:

+881933010344
+881933010345
+881933010350
+881933010358

Die +881933010358 habe ich versehentlich angerufen. Es meldet sich  ein Sprachcomputer mit Internationaler Zustelldienst.
Die Rufnummer muss wohl sehr hochpreisig sein. 
mfg


----------



## Reducal (5 März 2016)

Sach mal denne, wat det jostet!


----------



## BenTigger (5 März 2016)

is nicht ganz billig...


> what should I do if tried to reply and got charged $9.71 per minute.
> It happened 3 times and my bill was $58.


ging gestern auch durch das Magazin Markt.

Da war es eine Russische Tel.Nr die dem User nur durch Annahme des Anrufes 150€ kostete. 
Da wurden die SimKartendaten manipuliert und "Konferenztelefonate" abgerechnet.
Vodafone hat die Telefonnummern im eigenen Netz bereits gesperrt.

Wenn man nun nach der Satelitennummer googelt, kommen ähnliche Berichte zutage.

Ich würde das also nicht ausprobieren und auch solche Gespäche nicht annehmen, wenn normalerweise nichts derartiges zu meinen tatsächlichen Tätigkeiten gehört.

Mich hat ein beruflicher Anruf über GlobalStar Satellit mal 260€ für 50 Min. Telefonat gekostet. Also 5€ pro minute netto.


----------



## Reducal (5 März 2016)

BenTigger schrieb:


> i...ein beruflicher Anruf über GlobalStar Satellit mal 260€ für 50 Min. Telefonat gekostet. Also 5€ pro minute netto.



Wobei das nicht ungewöhnlich ist (wo du dich aber auch auch rumtreibst)! Satellitentelefonie kostet seinen Preis, blöd nur wenn solche Telefonate auf nationale Rechnungen eingebucht werden, ohne dass sie wirklich statt gefunden haben.


----------



## tommy tulpe (9 März 2016)

Für den versehentlichen Rückruf wurden 6,95€, für ca. 30 Sekunden vom Prepaidguthaben  abgebucht. MFG


----------



## Theo (9 März 2016)

Bei mir haben heute per Pinganruf, die Rufnummern

00881933010336
00881933010341
00881933010342

angerufen.

Theo


----------



## Reducal (9 März 2016)

Auf Handy oder Festnetz?


----------



## Theo (10 März 2016)

Hallo Reducal,
alle Pinganrufe waren auf meinem Telekom Handy. Eine Rufnummer habe ich übers Festnetz zurückgerufen.
Der Verbindungsaufbau dauert  ca. 30 Sekunden, danach hört man eine Bandansage. Eine Frau mit weinerliche Stimme erzählt ein erotisches Erlebnis. Die Rufnummern habe ich der Bundesnetzagentur  und der Telekom-Hotline gemeldet.
MFg Theo


----------



## Reducal (10 März 2016)

Theo schrieb:


> Der Verbindungsaufbau dauert  ca. 30 Sekunden....


Wundert mich nicht, trotz Lichtgeschwindigkeit.

Telefon des A-Teilnehmers - Netzknoten des Providers - Vermittlung zur Bodenstation - hoch zum Satellit - Gesprächsübergabe an den Zielsatellit - wieder runter zu einer anderen Bodenstation, irgendwo auf der Welt - einklinken ins Netz des Providers beim Empfänger - Vermittlung zum Netzkonten des B-Teilnehmers - Gerät mit Satelliten-SIM und Bandansage, wahrscheinlich ein Computer. 

An welcher Stelle wird da noch von wem, was verdient?


----------



## Theo (11 März 2016)

Hallo,
Die heutigen Pins kamen mit der Rufnummer +881933010347 und +88193310334.
Kann man hier auch eine Mittschnitt der Bandansage veröffentlichen? 
mfg


----------



## BenTigger (11 März 2016)

Ja, solange Persönlichkeitsrechte und der Schutz minderjähriger nicht verletzt wird....


----------



## Aka-Aka (12 März 2016)

+881933010344
+881933010345
+881933010350
+881933010358


https://www.globalbilling.com/our-service/tariff-list/
881933010116 haben die im Angebot. Das ist knapp daneben, aber nahe genug, um nachzufragen. Den Rest kann die BNetzA selbst recherchieren. Die Stellen, wo man schauen muß, sind seit Jahrzehnten bekannt. Mir ist's zu blöd.


Contact Address
Global Billing Ltd.
2nd Floor, Audley House
13 Palace Street
London SW1E 5HX
United Kingdom
VAT: GB205366918
Reg: 9208140
Contact: [email protected]
Support: [email protected]

Nachfragen seitens BNetzA schadet nicht
Man kennt die Herren dort ja sicherlich
https://beta.companieshouse.gov.uk/company/09208140/filing-history

falls Schweiz genehmer ist
http://www.novintum.com/contact-us.html


----------



## Theo (14 März 2016)

Wie ich sehe, sind für die ersten Rufnummern in Maßnahmenliste.


00881833010352,
00881933010344,
00881933010345,
00881933010348,
00881933010350,
00881933010355,
00881933010358

mfg


----------



## Aka-Aka (17 März 2016)

Dafür haben sie sich fast das goldene Wattestäbchen verdientbei der RegTP. Unter Kurth hätte es ein jahr gedauert!


----------



## tommy tulpe (10 April 2016)

Hallo,
hier ist noch die Bandansage zu der Rufnummer 00881933010358. Es meldet sich ein Internationaler Zustelldienst.
mfg


----------



## tommy tulpe (2 Mai 2016)

Seit ich versehentlich die +881933010358 angerufen habe, rufen jetzt Auslandsrufnummern an. Da meine Prepaidkarte offensichtlich verbrannt ist, habe ich mit den Restguthaben mal die Rufnummer +22568100469, +22568100456, +22568100472 und +22568100701 angerufen.


Anrufe seit März 2016

+22568100701  erotische Bandansage wie bei +22568100456

+22568100705

+22568100479

+22568100477

+22568100472  Willkommen bei Orange.

+22568100469  Internationaler Zustelldienst

+22568100466

+22568100462

+22568100456  erotische Bandansage wie bei +22568100701

+22568100452

mfg


----------



## Aka-Aka (4 Mai 2016)

tommy tulpe schrieb:


> +22568100472  Willkommen bei Orange.


ach!
.


----------



## tommy tulpe (20 Mai 2016)

Die  Bundesnetzagentur hat für die u. g. Auslandsrufnummern, ein Verbot der Rechnungslegung und Inkassierung, für den Zeitraum vom 05.02.2016 bis 08.04.2017 veranlasst. Als Kategorie sind Ping-Anrufe angegeben. Bei Tellows ist die Rufnummer 002521203619 mit "Internationaler Zustelldienst" gelistet.

002521203613, 002521203614, 002521203615,
002521203619, 002521203627, 002521203630,
002521203632, 002521203660, 002521203670,
002521203680, 002521203690

mfg


----------



## Aka-Aka (21 Mai 2016)

http://transnexus.com/resources/white-papers/international-premium-rate-number-market/



> there is an obvious correlation between the average payout rate and the number of providers offering premium rate numbers for a country code.  Somalia is the most common destination with thirty-three providers offering premium rate numbers to Somalia country code 252.



Natürlich kennt man die Profiteure. Seit Jahren. Besonders die Kooperationen in Afrika. Aber man tut so, als könne man nichts unternehmen.
Hab ich noch Lust, hier zu graben? Nein!
Die 33 Anbieter reduzieren sich und am Schluß bleiben dieselben Firmen übrig, die sich das Geld seit Jahrzehnten aufteilen.
http://www.focus.de/finanzen/news/telefonsex-der-gebuehrenbetrug_aid_149961.html

1994


> Mittwoch letzter Woche gab Ursula Simon, Staatsanwältin am Landgericht Köln, grünes Licht: Bundesweit rückten rund sechshundert Polizisten und Kripobeamte aus, durchsuchten Wohnungen, Büros und Vermittlungsstellen und nahmen 61 „Telefonbetrüger“ fest.
> Der große Schlag galt einer bisher unbekannten Form von Kriminalität: Telefongebühren produzieren, um abzukassieren. Den jährlichen Schaden, der durch die Techno-Kriminellen entsteht, beziffern Insider auf mehrere Milliarden Mark.


Und dann????

http://www.abc.net.au/pm/content/2004/s1255882.htm
wetten, dass die Profiteure heute noch zu finden sind, die damals schon dabei waren, zum Ende des letzten Jahrtausends?
Wer hat denn Mehrwertdienste groß gemacht, in UK, bei uns, überall? Sie fielen nicht vom Himmel.

GlobalBilling ist dieses mal wohl außen vor
https://www.globalbilling.com/our-service/tariff-list/

https://www.google.de/search?site=&source=hp&q="premium+rate"+payout+somalia+252

"Somalia 12" - allerdings nur bis 2014
http://web.archive.org/web/20140202171304/http://premiumtlc.com/downloads.php

@tulpe: wer hatte den damals dieses "joint venture" in Afrika? Irgendwelche Österreicher? Kannst Du Dich erinnern?
ah!
das war das:
2011 wurden Mehrwertnummern in Simbabwe nach Betrug gesperrt.
http://www.itu.int/dms_pub/itu-t/opb/sp/T-SP-OB.979-2011-OAS-PDF-E.pdf

Die ITU weiß, welche Nummern das waren. Wahrscheinlich tauchten diese 2010 hier im Forum auf und die Wattestäbchen zuckten mit den Schultern. "Keine Ahnung"

Was ist eigentlich aus dem Fritzbox-Fall geworden?

Versumpft im kafkaesken Verbraucherschutz irgendwo zwischen RegTP und ITU, ah sorry, Bundesnetzagentur und ITU.

mit VErlaub: zum kotzen!


----------



## Reducal (21 Mai 2016)

Das war das Zeitalter von Telefonzellen, 0190er Nummern, Mehrfachwahlboxen und Telefon-Guthaben-Karten ála Rolf.






Was da heute, in 2016, abgeht, hat eine ganz andere Qualität. Die Betrüger sind meiner Meinung nach gewerbsmäßig vernetzt, das sind keine Einzeltäter oder kleine Banden, wie noch in 1994. Außerdem, es gibt von D aus keine ernsthaften Ermittlungen hier: 





Aka-Aka schrieb:


> Kooperationen in Afrika



Geschickt einge_schädelt_, würde ich sagen! Erfolgreiche Verdunkelung inclusive!


----------



## Aka-Aka (21 Mai 2016)

????


----------



## Aka-Aka (21 Mai 2016)

xxxxx


----------



## Reducal (21 Mai 2016)

...ups, inteteresiert das die Öffentlichkeit? Ich glaube kaum und dennoch darf ich darum ersuchen, magische Verschiebetechnologien einzusetzen. Aka, vor!


----------



## Aka-Aka (22 Mai 2016)

Reducal schrieb:


> ...ups, inteteresiert das die Öffentlichkeit? Ich glaube kaum und dennoch darf ich darum ersuchen, magische Verschiebetechnologien einzusetzen. Aka, vor!


ich hoffe, Dich richtig verstanden zu haben. Gelegentlich geht der Gaul immer noch mit mir durch, v.a. wenn mir das Fräulein St. in den Sinn kommt 






(dieses Video dient ausdrücklich nicht Eurer musikalischen Weiterbildung)


----------



## ManniStraf (11 November 2016)

heute einen pinganruf aufs smartphone erhalten, die masche geht also selbstverständlich weiter. habe eine prepaidnummer bei fonic und rufe grundsätzlich keine unbekannten zurück. vera... lasse ich mich nicht.

nummer des anrufers: +881945110822.
die nummerblöcke werden also erweitert.


----------



## Hippo (11 November 2016)

Was sagt uns das - die Dummen sterben nicht aus, sonst wäre die Masche schon gestorben.
Wenn keiner mehr drauf reinfallen würde wären schon viel Abzockmaschen im Nirvana der Geschichte verschwunden.


----------



## Ilarna (2 Juni 2017)

Ich habe heute auch so einen Pinganruf bekommen und bin heilfroh mir angewöhnt zu haben, bei unbekannten Rufnummern erst einmal zu informieren.


----------



## LOL (26 Juli 2017)

00881835110106
Die Nummer hat mich 5 Uhr morgens angerufen das ist echt eine Frechheit immerhin gibt es Menschen die morgens arbeiten gehen und Kinder haben . 
Kann man denn da nix gegen machen ?


----------



## BenTigger (27 Juli 2017)

Ja, das Telefon nicht mit ins Bett nehmen oder in den Flugmodus schalten, wenn es ein Handy ist.


----------

